# Employee shortage



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

cl219um said:


> We have been drumming up ways to fill the shortfall of the baby boomers retiring. The I.o. Came up with ce/ cew which seems like a short term fail safe to keep dues coming . We require a 1 to 1 ratio Jiw to apprentice ratio. It is a small local , but in the next few years, we have not hired as many as the amount off people to replace the retiring. Kind of seems like booming times ahead, but even if we got every non union employee to join, it doesn't seem to be enough. Sounds like work is in our favor, but if we don't have manpower to fill calls , what happens next? It's a good problem to have to an extent, but there is much concern nation wide.if anyone is considering organizing, now is probably a pretty good time. Together we can bargain..btw, I wish I would have had a pension when I worked 13 years for open shops.



Just put an add in the paper Journeymen Electricians and Apprentice electricians needed, Union work. Whites need not apply. :laughing:

No need to organize open shops, suck up all the labor and the open shops will be calling you.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

There isn't a shortage in my area. We have had 200 to 300 on the books consistently for a year and a half. 

I personally think our local is 200 guys heavy anyways and I am glad our business manager is starting to do something about it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

The fact that journeyman electricians can travel and that we have a PW system in place should help.
people that have trained themselves to a certain level of skill will always be in demand. The problem is, they have forgotten the "Journey" part.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

This is why we have travelers. Whenever our local has a shortfall, they fill our ranks.

Just put a post on the friends and family site that you folks are running into book 2 and you will get all the help you need.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

eejack said:


> This is why we have travelers. Whenever our local has a shortfall, they fill our ranks.
> 
> Just put a post on the friends and family site that you folks are running into book 2 and you will get all the help you need.


My brother might be heading your way from A job out of Tulsa early next year.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

jrannis said:


> My brother might be heading your way from A job out of Tulsa early next year.


164 is just starting to dip into book 2, 456 is putting out book 2 steady. The rest of Jersey is somewhat flat. I hear Albany and Elmira NY are putting out book 2 steady as well.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm tired of hearing about this skilled labor shortage. I can't wait though.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> I'm tired of hearing about this skilled labor shortage. I can't wait though.


Someone (I think it might have been Big John) liked to post that there isn't a shortage of skilled labor, just a shortage of skilled labor willing to work for wages being offered. Bump up the wages and see how quickly the skilled worker shows up.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Someone (I think it might have been Big John) liked to post that there isn't a shortage of skilled labor, just a shortage of skilled labor willing to work for wages being offered. Bump up the wages and see how quickly the skilled worker shows up.


Big John is spot on with that...:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

At the peak of the recession our local was taking in apprentices like there was a boom going on and now we have sufficient "A" journeymen.

I was told (but I could be wrong) that many locals did not take in apprentices or severely curtailed taking in apprentices during the last 6-7 years.

It is a tough gamble for a local, but rough employment spells are followed by booms.


----------



## Maximumbob (May 24, 2013)

Bad Electrician said:


> I was told (but I could be wrong) that many locals did not take in apprentices or severely curtailed taking in apprentices during the last 6-7 years.
> 
> It is a tough gamble for a local, but rough employment spells are followed by booms.


Is that the reason the locals allow retirees to come back temporarily?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> Someone (I think it might have been Big John) liked to post that there isn't a shortage of skilled labor, just a shortage of skilled labor willing to work for wages being offered. Bump up the wages and see how quickly the skilled worker shows up.


Skilled labor is not cheap.
Cheap labor is not skilled.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

eejack said:


> Skilled labor is not cheap.
> Cheap labor is not skilled.


Can I use that quote? I like it.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

cl219um said:


> Can I use that quote? I like it.


Certainly - though it is not mine. I saw it on a hard hat.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

We use a slightly different version. Skilled labor doesn't come cheap and cheap labor doesn't come skilled.


----------

